# 2030 diesel. Engine won't turn over



## Junior (Sep 3, 2008)

Coming off pool dam and sickle clogged up.
Immediately disengaged PTO.
Rolled down dam and engine died.
Only "click" when turn the ingnition.
Tried to pull off in high. When foot off clutch, rear wheels lock and drag.

Anyone with similar experience?
Any simple checks/proceedures before I take to shop?
Thanks.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Junior _
> *Coming off pool dam and sickle clogged up.
> Immediately disengaged PTO.
> Rolled down dam and engine died.
> ...


I assume your indicator bulb lights when you click your key to the on position?

Solenoid Switch Chatters
1. Low Battery
2. Poor Connection
3. Open in Solenoid hold-in circuit


Put a load tester on the battery and see what it says...


----------



## GreenBeanSC (Mar 2, 2008)

Grab a socket that fits the bolt on the crankshaft and try turning the motor over.


----------

